# Utility Dog Defined



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Loved the story, can't wait for the video : That must have been an interesting morning. LOL


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Great story and indeed would have made an intersting video.

Hooch


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great story and it sounds like alot of fun at your house.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

HEHE!!! So cute...I compete in obedience and we haven't done the utility exercises..yet. Sounds like you won High In Trial!!!! And your reward was a job well done!!! LOL .

Good Job.

Cute story.....


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

Very, very *CUTE*! Thanks for sharing! :


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

Nope, No video for this story. I don't think I could stand the humiliation!

But you have to Love your furbabies in good times and bad. In times like this you find out which one is REALLY your friend!

They sure keep you guessing...and humble.


----------

